# Question about the Dean ML 26.5" 8 string



## Ultraussie (Jun 27, 2012)

I was looking on Dean Guitars website and I saw this dean "Modifier" ML 8 string.
Dean Electric Guitars-Acoustic Guitars-Bass Guitars





Mahogany Top/Body 
&#8226; 26-1/2" Scale 
&#8226; 54mm Nut 
&#8226; Set Mahogany "Slim D-Shaped" Neck 
&#8226; Ebony Fingerboard 
&#8226; Pearl Dot Inlays 
&#8226; Grover Tuners 
&#8226; Black Hardware 
&#8226; Tune-O-Matic Bridge 
&#8226; EMG 808 Pickups 
&#8226; Tuning - F# B E A D G B E 
&#8226; Finishes: Classic Black


The scale length looks too short to go down to a looow range for me.
On my Shecter 7 string I use a 26.5" scale length for Drop A, 56-10's, and thats basically perfect.
However, would it be feaseable with this dean ML to tune it to Drop A with a extra high A string or wutnot?
My concern would be with the extra scale it'd increase the tension on the string making it more likely to break. 
That would be interesting.
All the dean 7's are only 25.5", which is what I prefer for my "Normal" guitars. Balls. 

This instrument would look badass on stage.
Scenekids "OMGZ HE USES 8 STRINGS SOO BROOTZ"
Musos's "OMGS HE USES 8 STRINGS TUNES WITH EXTRA HIGH STRING SO TECHZ"

Best of both worlds really.


----------



## Brill (Jun 27, 2012)

I've tried to tune a high A on my schecter 8. it didn't go too well.... I was using a .07 guage.but then again, I was going quite fast... Also you don't really need the A, its mainly just for chords, you can always go higher on the E string.


----------



## Francis978 (Jun 27, 2012)

I love deans, I own the dime o flame and the black dean MLX was my first electric actually x)

On the matter of this 8 string, totally badass, but that scale length seems sketchy, I mean my carving is. 5 longer, which isn't much, but still, 26.5 to support the f#...I think that's the same scale as a schecter omen 8, tried one and the f# was floppy. Now I could be totally wrong, just my view

On the high A thing, well since its a longer scale you are right that it would be rough to tune up. Even with the 7 gauge it would be stretched quite farahead by the extra length of the neck, and if you like bending then that would possibly suffer. How much is this guitar? Its still a sweet instrument! Again I could be totally wrong, im just giving my opinion


----------



## Francis978 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Carvin damn autocorrect -.-


----------



## Brill (Jun 27, 2012)

Chris Letchford Tunes his To BEADGBEG. Which still makes interesting chords possible. But still Unless you play a lot of chords. Then its probably not worth it.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jun 27, 2012)

26.5 is fine for even drop E, it's completely possible to use it. Just get a thick string, sounds ok. I like the increased tension of a longer scale, but it works fine with a shorter scale. Also not only is the Schecter omen 26.5, all of the 8 strings Schecter has out (except the new 2012 models) are 26.5. Try it, you may dig it. Ask Explorer, he uses 25.5 just fine.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 27, 2012)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> Ask Explorer, he uses 25.5 just fine.



Just be aware, he speaks in riddles and may make you question your own sanity.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 27, 2012)

use it to go drop G or drop f#. or, if you're a standard tunings guy, G standard.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 27, 2012)

Francis978 said:


> On the matter of this 8 string, totally badass, but that scale length seems sketchy, I mean my carving is. 5 longer, which isn't much, but still, 26.5 to support the f#...I think that's the same scale as a schecter omen 8, tried one and the f# was floppy. Now I could be totally wrong, just my view


Schecters are 26.5", I own one.

The scale is enough for F# but the stock strings aren't big enough for it.
It comes with a 74 in F#(makes a slightly better G though), many use an 80 or 85 for F/F# when restringing.


----------



## AVH (Jun 27, 2012)

That's not going to neck-dive at all.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 27, 2012)

Dendroaspis said:


> That's not going to neck-dive at all.


The headstock is nearly half the size of the body.


----------



## Francis978 (Jun 27, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3072690 said:


> Schecters are 26.5", I own one.
> 
> The scale is enough for F# but the stock strings aren't big enough for it.
> It comes with a 74 in F#(makes a slightly better G though), many use an 80 or 85 for F/F# when restringing.



Ahhhhh, I would imagine a new thicker string would do it. I wasn't shitting on then though, just hope I didn't give the wrong impression.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 27, 2012)

Just wanted to point out it's not the fault of the guitar design, and as most of us here agree 7/8 string stock sets usually are far too light on the bottom, even on sixes I prefer something like 50 or 52 for E instead of a 46 (on 25.5" scale).


----------



## Francis978 (Jun 28, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3073082 said:


> Just wanted to point out it's not the fault of the guitar design, and as most of us here agree 7/8 string stock sets usually are far too light on the bottom, even on sixes I prefer something like 50 or 52 for E instead of a 46 (on 25.5" scale).




I totally agree, on my PRS I have the standard slinky set but instead of a 46 I have a 52, makes it tighter to me.


----------



## TheOnlyKtulu (Sep 15, 2017)

Just wanted to know if you did any mods on yours.
Mine: Changed to DiMarzio Ionizer & Eclipse (though they are, like, 1/4" outside the outer chords, but that's ok, as long as they are wider than the chords, so I've been explained), changed both volume pots to get them both coil splits, and the tone pot to have the phasing on the bridge.
Of course, I had to do the entire re-wiring again.

What about you?


----------



## UnstableinLINY (Sep 15, 2017)

I own this guitar (standard ML not modifier version). I have an E0 string on the bottom. I don't have a problem playing it with the E0 at 26.5". You can up the gauge if you needed to (and wanted to play with this tunning). 

The string spacing is close together so if you hate that you won't like this guitar. The upside is it is a pretty small neck width wise for an 8 string.

It does have some neck dive but because of the shape you can just pull a dime and anchor the guitar behind your leg for stability if you have to let go. 

I would say the best part of this guitar is that it is super comfy, sits in a really good position relative to my right hand, and you can flop your wrist over the top of the body as no contour is really needed because there is no material there. I love this thing and I got mine for like $250. Just watch out for some things like a craptastic fret job b/c I could really use a leveling or possible refret on this thing.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 18, 2017)

Here is everything you need to know: http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/the-a4-and-beyond-thread.162586/
My highest suggested tuning would be high G, so A standard or drop G. The string will not be safe to bend, but providing there are no sharp areas, will be safe aside from that. I'd try an 008 gauge first, though the gauge will only change the feel, not what pitch you can reach.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 18, 2017)

I'll add though - whilst it's way too short for me, it's only half an inch shorter than the standard 27" which most people seem happy with. You're also using a very loose string for drop A (a set that has a looser B to start with, and then dropping it to A further without compensating the gauge). This means you shouldn't need a huge gauge for 8 string either, so wont suffer the lack of tone that brings on shorter scales. You should be happy enough with the usual 74 maybe up to 80 for drop E (whereas many users are going towards 90 and finding the scale starts to get muddy). If you like everything else about it and it's a good quality guitar (I have no idea), it could be worth buying knowing it's going to work for at least something between standard/drop E and a higher high F# or G tuning for you.


----------



## neum18 (Jan 30, 2022)

UnstableinLINY said:


> I own this guitar (standard ML not modifier version). I have an E0 string on the bottom. I don't have a problem playing it with the E0 at 26.5". You can up the gauge if you needed to (and wanted to play with this tunning).
> 
> What's the difference between the regular and modifier version?
> 
> ...


----------

